# Your Take on Corruption Today



## The Conqueror (Sep 25, 2011)

Do we really need the Lokpal Bill?
Can the citizens prevent corruption in a democracy?
Who should be more vigilant - a bureaucracy or a citizen?

What's your take on Corruption?


----------



## jig999 (Sep 25, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Do we really need the Lokpal Bill?
> Can the citizens prevent corruption in a democracy?
> Who should be more vigilant - a bureaucracy or a citizen?
> 
> What's your take on Corruption?


both,
sometimes individual can't fight system so we need lokpal bill to help aam aadmi and keep politicians in check.
it may not prevent corruption but can easily reduce.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Sep 25, 2011)

> Do we really need the Lokpal Bill?


Yes, surely.



> Can the citizens prevent corruption in a democracy?


Democracy provides various right to the people to prevent such kinds of problems (like corruption) what they really don't want.



> Who should be more vigilant - a bureaucracy or a citizen?


Both are equally important.



> What's your take on Corruption?


Making hundreds of bills will not solve our problems.
The stated Lokpal Bill will surely reduce the corruption, but you know very well how much time these 'sarkaari karmacharis' take to implement.
Immediate action is a must for those kind of bills.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 25, 2011)

> Do we really need the Lokpal Bill?


Yes, ofcourse, but we also need active participation of the citizens to achieve it maximum potential. The bill won't do anything if we still bribe our way in to do things.




> Can the citizens prevent corruption in a democracy?


Yes they can. The should discourage bribing and actively promote the lokball bill whenever , wherever possibel




> Who should be more vigilant - a bureaucracy or a citizen?


The citizens. Abe Lincoln oncr said " Democracy is a form of Govt. of the people by the people for the people."



> What's your take on Corruption?


Well, its everywhere sadly. We must do everything in our power cease it.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 26, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Do we really need the Lokpal Bill?



Yes, we do need the Lokpal Bill.



> Can the citizens prevent corruption in a democracy?



Yes, they can if only they wish to. Otherwise not..... ( people need to be self consious about this matters and contribute their own bit to stop it )



> Who should be more vigilant - a bureaucracy or a citizen?



BOTH



> What's your take on Corruption?



Corruption, in itself is a very vast subject.

- There are many issues which gives birth to corruption specially in INDIA.
- Poverty is one of them.
- People take bribe because of many reason, they take it for their family welfare.
- Children of today demand many things they see around in this beautiful world and to fulfill their dreams parents take BRIBE in office.
- There is no simple solution to this demands and their parents faults.
- Parents of such children are NOT at fault actually.

So, the problem of corruption is related not just to *giving and taking bride*, it is related to the *social economic condition* of the people living in INDIA.

It is also directly related to the *LIFESTYLE* we all dream of living into.

- There is no *PERFECT SOLUTION* to this problem.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Do we really need the Lokpal Bill?


Lokpal Bill is fine but it's not enough, we need more than that.



> Can the citizens prevent corruption in a democracy?


We can certainly play our part to reduce corruption, at least related to our life.



> Who should be more vigilant - a bureaucracy or a citizen?


Those in power don't need to be vigilant, those who are not in power have to be be vigilant to keep their power in check. Thus it's quite obvious.



> What's your take on Corruption?


Cannot be removed, but can be reduced. But don't expect any miracle any time soon.
Indians will always tend with the motto of "If you can't beat 'em, join 'em".


----------

